# New paint care



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

So I have just had a full respray done on my car and wondered what the considered opinion of DW was about the best way to care for it was.

The paintshop told me to basically leave it alone for 3 - 4 weeks before using any waxes or sealants and to not wash it with any detergents in that time.

I am going away on holiday for a week so it is just going to sit (under cover) and go nowhere for another 8 days or so.

the medium term plan is to get some PPF applied as it is susceptible to stone chips in a few areas.

Simon


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I believe they told you the correct things personally. Keep it away from harsh chemicals and don't trap any solvents being released with waxes or sealants, and definitely not ppf

I would also get the car machined by a professional before the ppf is installed. Although it hides a multitude of sins, if it doesn't, you are paying to trap defects for the world to see forever


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Ask your painter for recommendations especially if there's some kind of warranty with his work.


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

I had the recommendation from the paintshop, that is why I was asking for corroborating (or otherwise!) opinions


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

well I basically waited 5 weeks and then got it detailed and some temp ceramic protection until I get it PPF'd and it is looking like this...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

simonharris said:


> well I basically waited 5 weeks and then got it detailed and some temp ceramic protection until I get it PPF'd and it is looking like this...


Need to resize your images mate you can see them from space and making the thread unreadable :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very nice indeed :thumb: 

Was it a standard paint colour respray or have you opted for something different ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

How temporary is the "ceramic", as it will interfere with the ppf adhesion. Assuming it is actually a ceramic product, it will probably need remachining if you are having the ppf done in the next 2 years. Make sure you tell the installer to be safe


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

Standard Daytona Blue as it was originally.

this is the stuff that went on https://yumcars.co.uk/product/ceramic/

The paint depth readings were in the 300's apparently so the plan is for a full correction detail then PPF.

Simon


----------



## James3990 (Jul 15, 2014)

Simon, I would be interested to know how you've got on since your respray?

I'm about to go through the same process which is how I came by this thread.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We advise our customers, not to use any sealant or ceramic coatings. On new paint work needs to be left for at least 10-12 weeks to let solvents fully evaporate.


----------

